#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  A Geologist Future

## aliali

*El Salamo 3alykom


 am abd el rahman mohsen mohamed zoromba 
(Egypt)Suez Canal Uni-Faculty of science-Geology dep. 3rd year 
am still studying as u can see,  
so am asking if sum1 can tell me in which fields ,geologists like me can work in 
some ppl told me Mudlogging or just office work in some companies 
am saying ,is there another field i can work at , 


also if i road tutorials about petrel and any available books,will that be good to put in my CV, and what companies will take me if so . 

hope to see replies soon 
el salamo 3alykom*See More: A Geologist Future

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   
Dear abd el rahman, i hope good future for you with reference to your first question i think many other members will be benefit more than me with the second part of question i suggest to put any reading is Special  part  of C.V  and we can remark it by *Self study* part

----------


## aliali

lamo2a5zah ya bashmohandes...enta sha3'al aih belzabt ? eng or geologist

----------


## Mohamed

> lamo2a5zah ya bashmohandes...enta sha3'al aih belzabt ? eng or geologist



Eng.

----------


## aliali

too bad :S i need ageologist to help me..its hard to find ageologist these days in egypt .

----------


## Mohamed

> too bad :S i need ageologist to help me..its hard to find ageologist these days in egypt .



no it is not hard and you will meet many in your training at petrogulfmisr office

----------


## aliali

i will go to badr el deen too, not sure yet but its ahigh possibility
i will also go to markaz el bo7os,will be abusy summer  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mohamed

> i will go to badr el deen too, not sure yet but its ahigh possibility
> i will also go to markaz el bo7os,will be abusy summer



       100 *100           
    /

----------


## aliali

:d            

            :d

----------


## Mohamed



----------


## aliali

...        
       ...     .

----------


## era11

u need 2 lock at any geophysics specialized co abdo as they use this modelling technique

----------


## aliali

everyday now ,i understand more and more about it, it is called reservoir modeling or simulation, it is a part of reservoir engineering , and of course it require learning how to use Computerized softwares like petrel,eclipse 
but still it is a big world , i just need sum1 to put me at the beginning of the road so i can  run on it :P 

bs:era i have a gift for u.just remind me on MSN 


and Eng.Mohamed u still haven't added me yet T_TSee More: A Geologist Future

----------


## hwaznziz

ya gama3a ana taleb fe cairo uni also geologist w elli mi7tag kotob aw softwares just contact me 
geoziz@yahoo.com

----------


## Skavenses

Hydrology is the future for all geologist, so if you want to work in specific domain where you can gain much money if you're smart don't hesitate but you must be generalist about earth science... They don't like people with "mind limited" Hope you understand me.

----------


## aliali

> Hydrology is the future for all geologist, so if you want to work in specific domain where you can gain much money if you're smart don't hesitate but you must be generalist about earth science... They don't like people with "mind limited" Hope you understand me.



will i have abig mind :P

Thanks

----------


## crisosa

Hello, I am a geologist from the Philippines. I am now 48 years old and most of my experience is in groundwater. Is it possible for me to get employment overseas? Thanks a lot.

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------

